# [RISOLTO] Problema spegnimento dopo aggiornamento kernel

## lsegalla

Dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel da 2.6.28-r5 al 2.6.29-r5 la mia macchina non si spegne piu' correttamente.

Si blocca sempre durante l'unload dei moduli alsa... non riesco a capire perchè

se torno al vecchio kernel tutto funziona regolarmente e quindi per ora lavoro lì...

(uso genkernel, ho provato anche col menuconfig ma il risultato è sempre quello)Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Aug 10, 2009 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-771098-highlight-.html

----------

## Pes88

Ache io ho avuto lo stesso problema! 

Pero l'ho risolto applicando la patch che ho trovato in questo sito, per applicare la patch ho fatto : 

```

sudo patch -b alsasound -l /home/giuseppe/alsasound.patch 

```

Il problema di smontare i moduli l'ho risolto, ma il pc non si spegne corretamente perchè si blocca in un punto dicendomi questo : 

```

* Remounting remaining filesystems read-only...

* Remounting / read only...

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel.

```

Non mi segnala nessun errore! Penso che non sia piu dovuto al bug di alsasound...

----------

## cloc3

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> questo sito

 

```

*             environment, line 2532:  Called die 

  * The specific snippet of code: 

  *               missing link

```

 :Razz: 

----------

## uoslagelo

io ho risolto impostando UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no"

in /etc/conf.d/alsasound

----------

## Pes88

Non ho capito il post che ha fatto cloc3,  forse questo sito è unh po ambiguo intedevo www.gentoo.org nella sezione dei bug! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> *             environment, line 2532:  Called die
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## lsegalla

Ho risolto anche io mettendo le mani in /etc/conf.d/alsasound

Ma in teoria se io avessi aspettato un kernel successivo avrei potuto risolvere la cosa o in genere quando si verifica un problema di questo tipo ce lo si porta avanti anche nelle versioni di kernel successive ?

----------

## Pes88

Io credo di no! Perchè poi ho avuto un mare di altri problemi ho dovuto formatare e sono passato al kenel 2.6.29.r4\ e il problema di alsasound non si è presentato... 

Quindi penso che il problema di alsa nelle versioni recenti del kernel sia risolto..

----------

